# Großbarsch und Hecht



## MCK (8. August 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe im März meinen Angelschein bekommen:vik:und hab auch schon ein paar hundert kleine Barsche ein paar Aale,größere Friedfische und 2 Hechte mit ca.60cm fangen können mein Hausgewässer ist der Bodensee(bei Lindau) allerdings Angele ich ungefähr 1-2 Stunden pro Tag(keine Übertreibung:q) ich würde gerne meine Fangquote erhöhen und gezielt auf Großbarsch und Hecht fischen im Moment fische ich hauptsächlich Effzet Blinker und Oberflächenwobblern von Jenzi wer kann mir Tipps und Tricks geben (Köderwahl,Standortwahl,Uhrzeit etc.) schonmal Danke im Voraus 
mfg Moritz


----------



## MCK (8. August 2011)

*AW: Großbarsch und Hecht*

Hallo,
habe heute einen toten Barsch Mit 67 cm gesehen (keine übertreibung ich hab ihn gemessen) ehr sah fasst aus wie ein Karpfen
mfg Moritz


----------



## moep (8. August 2011)

*AW: Großbarsch und Hecht*

sicher dass,das nicht ein zander war ?


----------



## MCK (8. August 2011)

*AW: Großbarsch und Hecht*

Ganz sicher er hatte streifen und orange flossen


----------



## weserwaller (8. August 2011)

*AW: Großbarsch und Hecht*



MCK schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe heute einen toten Barsch Mit 67 cm gesehen (keine übertreibung ich hab ihn gemessen) ehr sah fasst aus wie ein Karpfen
> mfg Moritz




Ja so einen habe ich auch schonmal gefangen auf ein 27er Moderlischen hatte der gebissen.


----------



## Jose (8. August 2011)

*AW: Großbarsch und Hecht*



MCK schrieb:


> Ganz sicher er hatte streifen und orange flossen



einfach unglaublich, wie die karpfen sich heutzutage tarnen...


----------



## Stachelritter86 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Großbarsch und Hecht*

--> Da ist er - der Monsterbarsch !!! 

Ich nehme an, Du hast den Fisch  für deine Mitmenschen fotographisch festgehalten...


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Großbarsch und Hecht*

Barsche zwischen 65 und 75 cm sind meine Lieblingsköder.

Wenn man so einen hinhängt, dann beißen nur Waller mit 4m oder größer!:vik:

@Weserwaller:
Hab gedacht, ich bin der einzige, der die mit 27er Moderlieschen fängt.
Schade nur, daß Du das hier reinschreiben mußtest.
In Zukunft werden das alle so machen...


----------



## Brikz83 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Großbarsch und Hecht*

nun seid nicht so zynisch, ich denke der TE hat nur das komma vergessen bei dem 67cm Barsch


----------



## Sterni01 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Großbarsch und Hecht*

|krach: ... am ende war es eine Schwimmhilfe. 

Ich gehe eine Stunde vor der Dämmerung am liebsten auf Hecht. Leider kenne ich die Verhältnisse bei dir nicht. Aber mit Köfi vom Boot aus müßtest du im Herbst auch richtig GROßE fangen !#6#6


----------



## Fun Fisher (12. August 2011)

*AW: Großbarsch und Hecht*

Mensch jetzt mal ernsthaft, seid doch nicht so gemein, vielleicht war der Barsch ja wirklich vorher ca. 30cm bevor in der Panzer überfuhr


----------



## MCK (12. August 2011)

*AW: Großbarsch und Hecht*

Hallo,
der Barsch war wirklich so groß|bigeyes und ich hab gestern auch etliche größere Barsche über 20 cm fangen können und ein besonders schönes exemplar 36 cm alle auf einen Effzet Blinker mfg Moritz


----------



## Luca Holt (17. August 2011)

*AW: Großbarsch und Hecht*



MCK schrieb:


> Ganz sicher er hatte streifen und orange flossen


 

meine barsche, die ich gefangen habe, haten alle grüne Flossen #a


----------



## mxchxhl (17. August 2011)

*AW: Großbarsch und Hecht*

grüne flossen??? sicher das es n barsch war? in deinem anderen thread fragst wie man spinnfischen macht und schreibst du hast bisher nur rotaugen gefangen...
mfg


----------



## angel-daddy (17. August 2011)

*AW: Großbarsch und Hecht*



MCK schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe im März meinen Angelschein bekommen:vik:
> 
> Hi Moritz,
> ...


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2011)

*AW: Großbarsch und Hecht*



MCK schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe heute einen toten Barsch Mit 67 cm gesehen (keine übertreibung ich hab ihn gemessen) ehr sah fasst aus wie ein Karpfen
> mfg Moritz




den hätte ich dann selbst tot noch mitgenommen und präparieren lassen ... :m


----------



## Luca Holt (19. August 2011)

*AW: Großbarsch und Hecht*



michahl schrieb:


> grüne flossen??? sicher das es n barsch war? in deinem anderen thread fragst wie man spinnfischen macht und schreibst du hast bisher nur rotaugen gefangen...
> mfg


 
Bei Zielfisch hab ich Rotaugen, die Barsche waren nur Beifang
Hatten eh nur ca. 10 cm


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. August 2011)

*AW: Großbarsch und Hecht*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Ja so einen habe ich auch schonmal gefangen auf ein 27er Moderlischen hatte der gebissen.




Du bist 'n Labersack, 27er Moderlieschen gibts überhaupt nicht!


----------



## TropicOrange (19. August 2011)

*AW: Großbarsch und Hecht*



Jose schrieb:


> einfach unglaublich, wie die karpfen sich heutzutage tarnen...


 

Ist auch verständlich. Die Jungs haben einfach keinen Bock mehr auf die ganzen Specimenhunter.  Da würd ich mich zur Not auch als Autoreifen tarnen....


----------



## Alex1989 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Großbarsch und Hecht*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Du bist 'n Labersack, 27er Moderlieschen gibts überhaupt nicht!




#h#h#h ...


----------



## Jose (19. August 2011)

*AW: Großbarsch und Hecht*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Ja so einen habe ich auch schonmal gefangen auf ein 27er Moderlischen hatte der gebissen.



solltest du dort posten: " Riesen unter den Zwergen"

aber vorsicht: ist cool, man


----------



## DiFo (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Großbarsch und Hecht*

In Wikipedia steht Flußbarsche können bis 70 cm lang werden.


----------



## bafoangler (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Großbarsch und Hecht*



DiFo schrieb:


> In Wikipedia steht Flußbarsche können bis 70 cm lang werden.




Steht im Internet, ist also wahr.


----------



## Doze (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Großbarsch und Hecht*

naja in meinem buch "Fischerprüfung " steht der barsch mit 50 drinne (habe von größeren fängen gehört) Hecht bis 150 Da glaube ich nichtmerh drann  140 war das höchste was ich kenne und waller bis 300 und da glaube ich brauchen wir am ebro etc noch 10 jahre :vik:

soviel dazu 

ach übrigens Mein köfi ist der Kapitale Dreistachliger Stichling meistens um die 20-30 cm für Großbarsch #6

Doze


----------

